# 9 week old. Loss of appetite.



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey everyone. I bought my first long coat german sheperd and brought him home at 8 weeks. He is now 9 weeks. When he came home he was eating perfectly fine. The breeder told me what food they were eating and also gave me some raw food she was feeding them. About 3 days ago he has slowly been losing interest in food. When he does eat it's only by hand. I want this little guy to be a long time best friend of mine so I'm taking extra care. He had his first vet visit about 2 days ago and she says hes a little too lean she feels his ribs a little too much. He's 9 weeks at 20lbs. I'm not sure what to do. Is it possible he's really just full from what he does eat? He went from 3 meals down to 2 by hand feeding. I'm taking whatever I can and making sure he has something. He drinks alot of water and his stools and urine are fine. Hes been sleeping like crazy. His stool sample came back ok. Please help.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've done a moderator notification to have your question moved to a more appropriate forum. Comments and Suggestions is for discussions regarding how the board works.


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

Still looking for suggestions please


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What are you feeding and how much?


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

It sounds a little unusual, and my question would be the same as Castlemaid's question. Did you talk to your vet about it? Usually loss of appetite is a result of a fever. Does he fell warm?


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

He gets Orijen 2 1/4cups daily but its also mixed with other things. I give him cooked chicken, beef, hard boiled egg etc. When he does decide to eat, he eats over a cup sometimes cup and a half at a time.


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

He weighs 20lbs. His fur makes him look fatter than what he is.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You've only had him a week so he is still adjusting.

Is the weather hot where you are?

2 1/4 cups of Orjien Puppy is the correct amount for 20#'s.

You could try draining a can of *water packed *sardines put them in a bowl, add some water and mush them up. At mealtime, cover your boys dinner with a little warm water, stir in about a Tablespoon of the sardine mush and serve! Refrigerate any left over kibble until next meal. Also cover and refrigerate your bowl of sardine mush. They should keep for several days. You can also do this with a can a salmon or mackerel, but they are bigger cans and you don't use much at mealtime.

When we brought home our 2nd GSD, he slept so much we thought he was going to be a couch potato! NOT so! lol
But if does not eat well today or tomorrow morning, a vet visit is in order.....just in case.

Moms


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That sounds like plenty for a 20# dog. Plus, he is eating very nutritionally dense foods (Orijen + Eggs, meat, etc). Better to have a lean puppy than a rolly-polly one. He may have gone through a growth spurt at which time they do sometime lean-out a bit, but then they will fill out again. 

If he seems happy, active, playful and otherwise healthy, I wouldn't fret over it too much. Maybe you just have a picky pup. Try Mom's advice above, that should help.


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

yes in a week he looks like he has doubled in size but thinned out. The breeder told me not to worry. As long as hes eating when hes hungry and drinking water. She said vets are so used to seeing overweight and overfed pups that when they see a lean one they are quick to say they are too thin and that he will fill out in time and not to worry. 
Seems he isnt a fan of just plain kibble so enticing him with some wet food on top seems to be doing the trick along with his added meat and extras. Thankfully as of last night he had a large meal and has had all 3 meals for the day. 
Yes, its also quite humid. Our a/c has also broken but since it cools down at night we havent replaced it. He seems to want to be downstairs more because its cool. So right now im just letting him hang out there and taking him outside to do his business every so often.


----------



## KingLongCoat (Aug 30, 2015)

I believe I may just have a picky pup. lol.
When hes awake he defiantly has energy. Hes also rather large. His father just topped 135 at 4 and is still on the lean side. So Im wondering if just due to his size he just looks leaner at the moment.


----------



## alam (Sep 2, 2015)

KingLongCoat said:


> Hey everyone. I bought my first long coat german sheperd and brought him home at 8 weeks. He is now 9 weeks. When he came home he was eating perfectly fine. The breeder told me what food they were eating and also gave me some raw food she was feeding them. About 3 days ago he has slowly been losing interest in food. When he does eat it's only by hand. I want this little guy to be a long time best friend of mine so I'm taking extra care. He had his first vet visit about 2 days ago and she says hes a little too lean she feels his ribs a little too much. He's 9 weeks at 20lbs. I'm not sure what to do. Is it possible he's really just full from what he does eat? He went from 3 meals down to 2 by hand feeding. I'm taking whatever I can and making sure he has something. He drinks alot of water and his stools and urine are fine. Hes been sleeping like crazy. His stool sample came back ok. Please help.


im having a similar problem with my 52 days pup, he dont eat from a bowl, need to put on the floor and hand feed him a bit first, he eat 90 pecent of the first meal dodge the second and get half of the thirt. and that with some wet food or raw in the mix. im worried
he is 9,03lb


----------



## alam (Sep 2, 2015)

check with the vet for anemia, thick disease, or pavo in the worse case.
my had anemia now are eating 5 times per day!


----------



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

Our puppy had seemed to have lost her appetite. Tonight I moved her bowl into our living room where we are. She ate all her food and another 1/4 cup of food..... no problem at all.


----------

